# 87430 vs 87880



## TLC (Oct 1, 2015)

I need help. We have always coded 87430 for rapid strep. Now our new billing dept says it should be 87880. The CPT book is somewhat vague. It just says 87430 Streptococcus group A. The 87880 says Streptococcus A. The only difference I find is on the internet. 87430 says "Enzyme Immunoassay" and the 87880 says "Immunoassay" with direct optical observation. Which is the correct one to use for doing a rapid strep in the office and what is the difference between "Enzyme Immunoassay", and just "Immunoassay"? Thanks


----------



## amoskovich (Oct 1, 2015)

We bill rapid strep tests often and use 87880. "with direct optical observation" means it is checked visually. When the doctor wants a result quickly, as opposed to sending a culture to a lab bill 87880. 
Remember to use the modifier QW when billed to Medicare


----------



## Love Coding! (Oct 1, 2015)

amoskovich said:


> We bill rapid strep tests often and use 87880. "with direct optical observation" means it is checked visually. When the doctor wants a result quickly, as opposed to sending a culture to a lab bill 87880.
> Remember to use the modifier QW when billed to Medicare



What would the code be if it's sent to a lab?


----------

